
Former Huawei employee detained for 8 months after getting severance pay - evilHW
https://cntechpost.com/2019/12/01/former-huawei-employee-detained-for-8-months-after-getting-severance-pay/
======
evilHW
Here is a dialogue with the employees: [https://technology-
info.net/index.php/2019/12/02/dialogue-wi...](https://technology-
info.net/index.php/2019/12/02/dialogue-with-huawei-detained-251-days-ago-
employees-not-actively-exposed-hope-to-communicate-with-huawei/)

